# Rainy Day!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My husband just sent me this picture at work, he took her for a walk in the rain...now they are snuggling up together.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Too cute! Love her bowl!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a cute picture


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HHAHAHAHA yah a cockapoo with skull and cross bones....her other bowl is all pink and cute and cuddly....I picked the pink one....hubby picked the "hard core" one. lol


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photo and what a good girl sitting still to be dried! Bertie wants none of it when I go to him with a towel, he thinks its a great game to play 'get the towel' and I spend more time taking the towel out his mouth then actually drying him - lol!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahaha, she barely does that for me...lol normally it is the doodle dash to give her a good spin dry!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> hahaha, she barely does that for me...lol normally it is the doodle dash to give her a good spin dry!


Oh yes the wet doodle dash lol, Bertie does this too along with rubbing his head all over the carpet if he's got really wet! I might as well not bother with a towel really.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Bertie Brown said:


> Oh yes the wet doodle dash lol, Bertie does this too along with rubbing his head all over the carpet if he's got really wet! I might as well not bother with a towel really.


awwww....lol i hope your carpet has some good absorption qualities...lol...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love her bowl! We got a Prince one for Vincent


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Rufini said:


> I love her bowl! We got a Prince one for Vincent


HAHAHA!!! that's awesome! Let's see a pic!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Her Ladyship - as gorgeous as ever. Our rain has been relentless here, with serious flood warnings across my area. The only plus point is the rain has washed away a lot of the mud on the footpaths. Xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, cute! Chloe has the same leash (and a matching collar).


----------

